# [resolved] Comcast Cable, Router, No IP Addy



## nc14 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Comcast Cable, Router, No IP Addy*

We have comcast cable, with 2 PC's. We got a small 4 port wireless router to connect us together. Neither of us are using the wireless portion, we are both hard wired into the router. The problem is, when we connect throught he router, neither of us can get online. We can't establish an IP address. It's either all 0's, or the default windows IP addy. When I try to the ipconfig /renew, i get the DHCP error. Now, when the PC is connnected directly to the modem (taking the router out of play) we can connect just fine. Also, the router and modem shows all flashing lights (on the 2 ports we're connected to, the port "to modem", power, connectivity, etc). The modem is also flashing the proper lights.

The configuration is set to automatically detect. And the session shows connected but it says limited or no connectivity. And sends a lot of packets, but is lucky if 10 are received.

Can anyone help, please?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

When you hook up the router to the cable modem, you need to power down the modem. Leave the power off on the router also. 

Now power up the modem, wait for the lights to light up as normal. Now power up the router. At this point you should log into the router to check the setup. If this all goes well, you should have an ip address on the computers. If not, go to start, run, cmd and enter. Now type ipconfig and enter. See if you get a real ip address.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Make sure DHCP is enabled on the router as well.

JamesO


----------



## nc14 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am at work right now. I did try to power cycle both the router and modem. I'm not sure which order I did it, and I know I didn't wait for the modem lights. I will try that when I get home. Also, i'm not quite sure if i know how to log into the router. I will try and post later. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Turn it all off, modem, router & computers.

Power up the modem, wait 2-3 minutes until the cable light is solid. 
Power up the router, wait 2-3 minutes.
Power up the PC's.

Start, Run, type "cmd", type ipconfig /all

See what the default GW address is, if you have one, should be the router web interface. 

When you post back, make and model of router would be helpful.

JamesO


----------



## nc14 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok. I tried that and had no luck. The router is a Microsoft MN500. I looked on microsofts website and the only thing it said was to look for an on/off switch (which there is none). Also, i think they were saying that for the wireless card, which we're not using. I did not have a default gateway to get to teh router.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like the web interface for this MN500 is 192.168.2.1.

Here's the link for the manual:

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...9-4641-AA6F-1548391E0967/MN500_usersguide.pdf

You might see if there is a global reset to start with, not sure where this unit came from and who may have been programming it?

Not sure if you have the set up utility disk, probably not required, may make life a bit easier?

If you still cannot communicate with the router, you will need to manually configure the IP address on one computer with something like this:

Computer IP address - 192.168.2.3
Subnet mask - 255.255.255.0
Default GW address - 192.168.2.1

JamesO


----------



## nc14 (Jul 19, 2005)

Update.

I was able to get my computer onto the internet, and you are correct with the IP schema. My computer though, is the remote one. The other computer is cabled from the NIC to the port in the router, the router is cable to the modem. For some reason, that pc is unable to connect to the internet. It will not aquire an IP addy. After it tries for so long, it says "limited or no connectivity". It looks to me as if it's tryingt o connect to wirelessly, but there are no wireless NIC's. 

I did try to set him up staticly, and I still get the limited or no connectivity.


----------



## nc14 (Jul 19, 2005)

Another update. I tried a different port in the router. Same issues. I also put a static address in too, nothing. But, when i do put the static route in, it says "connect" rather than "limited or no connectivity." I'm watching the status of the connection, and it sends data, but nothing is received.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## nc14 (Jul 19, 2005)

*resolved*

Thank you for all your help. I was able to login to the router from my pc and turn off wireless connections. Once i turned that off, the other pc was able to connect fine.


----------

